# D day!



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

My sibe is due today (if she took on first mating) but isn't showing many signs of giving those puppies up! Her temp went down to 37.5 this morning and I got excited but now back up to 38! 

She got me up 5 times last night, so hoping tonight is the night!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck. Does she look really big?


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeh her belly has really dropped over the last couple of days and the pups look like they are having a party in there at the moment hehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm waiting for my girl to show some signs (due date today)! Temperature is slightly down but not nearly enough and she's eaten a huge dinner, now playing with the other Chis, so I'm guessing she's not even thinking about puppies right now! 

Keep us posted on how your girl is doing. It's nice to know I'm not the only one waiting for some action on the puppy front


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi good luck my bitch was due yesterday and still no puppies the waiting is killing me lol I just want to see them she's ate her dinner today so don't think it will be tonight arggghh wish she would get a move on but she has other ideas I think!!


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

aww i know exactly how you feel! And dont think my girl is going to have them tonight either! Her temp is also a little down again not enough to be significant!

good luck all those awaiting puppies!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Same here, Teigan is due tomorrow going by first mating. She is sat here by my laptop taking in the heat off the vents. Big fat roly poly belly and cant get comfortable, she have been following me around all day long which is what she did on her last two litters.
Good Luck to you both .....no quality sleep for us 3 now just in case


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

ooh there must have been something in the water in January hehe!

I went to bed at 8 last night and then she got met up pretty much every hour since 1am but i am feeling suprisingly awake - but ask me again in the morning hehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Same here, Teigan is due tomorrow going by first mating. She is sat here by my laptop taking in the heat off the vents. Big fat roly poly belly and cant get comfortable, she have been following me around all day long which is what she did on her last two litters.
> Good Luck to you both .....no quality sleep for us 3 now just in case


Awwww, more little Chi pups!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

LOLOL there must be or it was a full moon for randy male dogs and teasing females
Teigan is up on our bed when she sleeps and I have two different size boxes alongside so she can climb up without hurting herself, we have a lowish bed but I didn't like it when she used to just jump off before I could get to her on her last litter, so to be safe we put the boxes (like steps) for her, she was up and down all last night and today she have been picky with her food so very clingy with me, so I have been like a Hawk today watching her every move, I don't do the temp as it stresses her out big time. Hope it all goes well for when your "puddings" go into labour. xxxx


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Aww how cute! Ashka is as asleep at the mo - perhaps I better have a nap while I can!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I would if I were you, I plan on having a bit of a nap in an hour and hubby said he will listen out through the night. Somehow I dont think that plan will work out that way lolol. See you tomorrow with match sticks holding up our eyelids lololol xx


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck! xx


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Still no pups for me and my thermometer has broken  

Any news on the others? X


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Good luck to you all.

Hope you all have a safe welping :thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

rebeccajackson said:


> ooh there must have been something in the water in January hehe!


Unless is was sperm, I doubt it


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

No still nothing here heavy breathing and occassional panting since about 4.30am but nothing else just restless x lea x


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Aww ashka is the same, lots of pacing and panting and she keeps wanting to go outside but now she's fast asleep again! X


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Absolutely no signs here at all. Her temperature had actually gone back up a bit last night. 

Mind you, got out of going for a Sunday lunch with the in-laws; gotta watch my girl haven't I

Good luck to you other ladies and your girls. Sounds like there will be some puppies born in the next 24 hours or so. Don't think it will be mine though.............


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you both that your girls dont keep you waiting to long


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Chihuahua Angels said:


> Good luck to you other ladies and your girls. Sounds like there will be some puppies born in the next 24 hours or so. Don't think it will be mine though.............


I dont think it will be me either! Her temp has one down to 37.6 and stayed there for the last 2 times iv taken it but she did this yesterday and it went back up to 38! Shes still scoffing her face as well so I reckon it will be tomorrow evening for me!

Good luck ladies!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

rebeccajackson said:


> I dont think it will be me either! Her temp has one down to 37.6 and stayed there for the last 2 times iv taken it but she did this yesterday and it went back up to 38! Shes still scoffing her face as well so I reckon it will be tomorrow evening for me!
> 
> Good luck ladies!:thumbup:


I haven't taken my girl's temp yet today but she also ate for England at breakfast time. I'm going to feed her again in a bit. She's showing no signs at all.

Mind you, one of my other girls (was also her first litter) was showing no signs (and she wasn't due for several days) and so I took my Son to school (only a 20 minute round trip) leaving my teenage Daughter to watch her (her temp wasn't down and she'd eaten a nice big brekkie). Anyway, before I got back (was in the bakers picking up some rolls) I got a call from my Daughter telling me to hurry up as my girl was panting and "digging her bedding" - I got back just in time to deliver the first pup! So now I take NO chances at all - not even the tiniest one!

Good luck. Get a good rest in today, as we are likely to be having VERY busy weeks ahead of us!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Teigan had me up and down all night, she was so restless. She have been up and down off this table all day long, wont let me go out of her sight, she have been picky with her food but then again on her first litter she was the same and she ate loads and was playing around like a looney right up to the last minute. Teigan is walking like she left her horse outside, she looks so bandy bless her and her tummy is quite firm, but not feeling like contractions, defo no panting but then again she didn't do much of that the last time either. I reckon she will go in the night or early hours. I have the heat pad on already for the off lolol 
How are your dogs doing this afternoon.


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

We now have four puppies 3 buys and a little girl maybe one more to come I'm not sure. Good luck with other puppies! X lea


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Lealou said:


> We now have four puppies 3 buys and a little girl maybe one more to come I'm not sure. Good luck with other puppies! X lea


Hope mum and pups are doing well.

What breed is your girl? Sorry if you've already said


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Aww congratulations, hope all went well! We still have no movement, she looked like she felt very sorry for herself earlier but has perked up now and was even chasing a moth! :s 

I'm starting to think it's was her second tie that was successful lol x


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Lealou said:


> We now have four puppies 3 buys and a little girl maybe one more to come I'm not sure. Good luck with other puppies! X lea


Congratulations!!!

Hope Mum and pups are doing well.

My girl's temperature has dropped but that is the only sign, so not quite there yet. We've both had a couple of hour sleep, in case we are up all night.

How lucky are you having a daytime whelp. Mine more often than not are early hours of the morning.

Xxx


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Hope mum and pups are doing well.
> 
> What breed is your girl? Sorry if you've already said


She's a schnauzer they are doing great mums being a bit keen with the cords but they doing well


----------



## Lealou (Feb 25, 2010)

Chihuahua Angels said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Hope Mum and pups are doing well.
> 
> ...


I know usually I am early hours too I am so glad as she was due on wed from first mating when I took her at exactly five weeks for scan she thought she only looked 4 and a half weeks so she must have been spot on! It's the waiting thats a killer hope yours will come soon fingers crossed if u need any help just shout although I'll b heading to my bed in a couple of hours I'm exhausted love to you all x x lea


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Same here, Teigan is due tomorrow going by first mating. She is sat here by my laptop taking in the heat off the vents. Big fat roly poly belly and cant get comfortable, she have been following me around all day long which is what she did on her last two litters.
> Good Luck to you both .....no quality sleep for us 3 now just in case


A random question maybe! 
but when was Teigan's last litter?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Nothing going on here at all. My girl is still fast asleep. Puppies were very active last night. Will have to wait until she wakes up, then do temp and see if its still down. The waiting is killing me.......


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Aww tell me about it, I can't sit down I keep pacing any one would think it was me having puppies hehe I had to go to work today and my oh is on puppy duty, I don't know how I'm going to concentrate! 

Ashka gobbled her breakfast up, her temp is normal and she asked to go for a walk- so no puppies in the near future!

Hope you don't have to wait too much longer! X


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Lealou said:


> She's a schnauzer they are doing great mums being a bit keen with the cords but they doing well


Ahh a schnauzer.....what size? I have a mini scnauzer!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I thought we were off. She wouldnt touch breakfast and temp has dropped, started digging in her bed, so got prepared. Then about an hour ago she asked for food so gave her a little bit, which she gobbled up and has slept like a log since. I am just sitting stroking her huge belly and waiting for action! Please puppies, make an appearance soon, the suspence is killing me!

Dont envy you being at work. I bet your mind isnt at all on the job. 

I am just going to ring around to get someone to pick my Son up from school as I can't bear to leave my girl for even 20 mins.

Hope you get some action soon! xx


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Chihuahua Angels said:


> Dont envy you being at work. I bet your mind isnt at all on the job.


I have tried to keep myself as busy as possible so they day goes quicker and I can see my girl sooner! My oh just txt me and said shes fine, so reckon if it is today it will be later this evening!

Hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

rebeccajackson said:


> I have tried to keep myself as busy as possible so they day goes quicker and I can see my girl sooner! My oh just txt me and said shes fine, so reckon if it is today it will be later this evening!
> 
> Hope all goes well for you xx


Thanks. I'd be surprised now if my girl starts anything too soon. She is really relaxed. She'll probably kick off late tonight. Think I will get a couple of hour's sleep while I can. Though I am a bit edgy for sleep.

Keeping my fingers crossed that your girl will get going later x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

ninja said:


> A random question maybe!
> but when was Teigan's last litter?


June last year.


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

How are you ladies getting on? Ashka is pacing, panting and her temp has gone down to 37.4 but she's done this 3 times now andno pups lol x


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Panting, temp 37.6, very restless. No sleep for us tonight!

Gawd, I hope we have puppies by the morning...


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

yay keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> yay keep us posted :thumbup:


Will do! Thank goodness for PF to keep me company tonight. Everyone here has gone to bed because they "have to get up in the morning" not me, I'll still be up in the morning when they get up. Hope there's some wiggly puppies by then......


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Her temp has gone down again to 37.2 and started digging... In the sofa lol 

But she's settled down again now so going to try and have a nap! Me and my oh are camped out in the lounge hehe

good luck xx


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

oooooooooooo this is exciting :thumbup:


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

any tiddly pupsters ??????


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

good luck, hope all goes well


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

Good luck.....let us know when they arrive. I have had a few litters now but its always amazing to see them pop out!


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

no pups from here yet! She won't stop pacing and keeps asking to go out then just paces around the garden! I'm shattered already and we haven't even got anywhere yet lol x


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Bet the excitement will help you stay awake though - funny how the old adrenaline kicks in at times like this. Good luck and hope it all starts happening soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

PUPPIES.........YAY!

2 BOYS, 1 GIRL

Pups are having a feed, Mum is licking and caring for them, awwww, so sweet.

Just going to examine my girl and if she is done, its a nice bowl of wet food for her and off to bed (Im downstairs with her for the next few weeks).

If theres any more in there, then I had best get the matchsticks out; these eyes are tired! lol

Will update in the morning after Vet visit.

I feel soooooooo happy!! My girl is a star!

Good luck to the other ladies and puppies yet to be born!!! 

Thanks for all the kind wishes PF'ers x

XxxX


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Congratulations! Glad all went well and mum and pups are good! Bet you are soo proud! 

My girl is insisting on keeping me waiting! She has not sat still for the past 4 hours and is just circling! Xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh poor you! Sounds like things are going to be kicking off soon though. All is quiet in the whelping box, so going to catch a few zzzzzzzz's.

Hope to hear puppy news from you when I check in tomorrow (well today really - be up in 4 hours)!

Thinking of you

XxxX


----------



## jardine (Feb 14, 2010)

congratulations, hope you manage to get a little sleep


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Aww hope you can catch up on your sleep! I had to leave my girl with my oh and it broke my heart  She started digging at her bed this morning just as I was leaving so bet I miss all the action!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

jardine said:


> congratulations, hope you manage to get a little sleep


Thank You

I managed a couple of hours sleep but had to get the kids off to school/college, so up and wide awake now.

Vet visit soon. Mum and pups are doing well. Pups feeding nicely and Mum is doing a fab job! She's a little stressed at the moment (to be expected), doesn't want to go out to toilet, etc., as is the norm but has eaten a little breakfast and had plenty to drink. Haven't weighed the babies in since birth yet but they all seem to be doing well. All three were between 3.4 ounces and 4.4 ounces so nice sizes.

It was lovely to share my girl's whelp with all you PF'ers and was lovely in the night (when everyone here was sleeping) to know there were people out there rooting for me and my girl (and her pups). Thank you to all those that have wished us well:biggrin:

Hope everything is going along nicely with your girl Rebecca. Hope to hear puppy news soon. Best wishes from me and the Chis


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

rebeccajackson said:


> Aww hope you can catch up on your sleep! I had to leave my girl with my oh and it broke my heart  She started digging at her bed this morning just as I was leaving so bet I miss all the action!


Oh Rebecca, just seen this! Poor you, having to leave your girl. I'm sure your OH will keep you posted on any action. Please let us know if there are any progressions x


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Aww Im so happy it all went well and thanks for your suppoert  I knew I was going to have the last doggy to drop hehe

I am absolutely shattered but managed to have a sleep on the train which has refreshed me a little!

When I left my oh was passed out on the sofa and ashka was in her whelping box - he took over from me at 3 so I could get some sleep before work! I reckon they will both be in the same position when I get back :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

rebeccajackson said:


> Aww Im so happy it all went well and thanks for your suppoert  I knew I was going to have the last doggy to drop hehe
> 
> I am absolutely shattered but managed to have a sleep on the train which has refreshed me a little!
> 
> When I left my oh was passed out on the sofa and ashka was in her whelping box - he took over from me at 3 so I could get some sleep before work!* I reckon they will both be in the same position when I get back *:biggrin:


Yes, I bet they will. Men and lost sleep aren't usually a great combination! Not like us female warriers that just battle on. Pfffft, who needs sleep:biggrin: (wait until lunch time, I bet I'll start flagging then and fall asleep on the sofa)

Will check back later for news


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Just had an update from home - no puppies yet but she is still in her box shredding the paper so all good signs :thumbup1:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Chihuahua Angels said:


> PUPPIES.........YAY!
> 
> 2 BOYS, 1 GIRL
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your babies, bet your feeling worn out now lolol. xxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Went to bed last with Teigan on our bed sleeping, was being woken up every 5 mins by her getting in and out the bed and up and down on her box steps to go under the bed, had to keep watch on her all the time, didn't sleep last night as I didn't want to her to have them under the bed. By 3.30am she stayed on the floor and didn't want to come up on our bed, by 4.04 she was digging up the papers in the box, 4.40am she started panting and shivering, at 5.12am she was leaking water, 6.25am water sac bulging out and burst.....at 6.45 she started pushing and 10 mins later she had a big contraction and out come half the puppy with black/greenish fluid, puppy was wriggling but then stopped and went limp, so I had to gently pull as she had another contraction to get this puppy out, 3 mins later out came little boy, had to break sac that clung to his head and clean and rub this little one for 4 mins I thought I was going to loose this little one, managed to get him dry and warm and breathing. Then at 8.03 am panting and pushing started and out came half a puppy no green gunk this time thank god, but no sac either and it wasn't moving at all, so once again I gently pulled with each contraction and out she popped at 8.11, rubbed and got it breathing and placed it with mum, Both puppies are exactly the same colour the only difference is the size, the little boy is smaller and the little girl have a little bit more pink on one back paw. Haven't weighed them yet, little girl have latched on but little boy is taking longer to get there, all he wants at the moment is to cuddle into mums groin, he will get there soon enough so will keep an eye on him.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Oi.. I have a bone to pick with everyone that's just had puppies...
Where are the photos??? :tongue_smilie:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Oi.. I have a bone to pick with everyone that's just had puppies...
> Where are the photos??? :tongue_smilie:


LOL, got to get my son to get them off my mobile and onto a file, then I will put up mine.


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

congrats on the new arrivals hope mum and pups are doing well cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Went to bed last with Teigan on our bed sleeping, was being woken up every 5 mins by her getting in and out the bed and up and down on her box steps to go under the bed, had to keep watch on her all the time, didn't sleep last night as I didn't want to her to have them under the bed. By 3.30am she stayed on the floor and didn't want to come up on our bed, by 4.04 she was digging up the papers in the box, 4.40am she started panting and shivering, at 5.12am she was leaking water, 6.25am water sac bulging out and burst.....at 6.45 she started pushing and 10 mins later she had a big contraction and out come half the puppy with black/greenish fluid, puppy was wriggling but then stopped and went limp, so I had to gently pull as she had another contraction to get this puppy out, 3 mins later out came little boy, had to break sac that clung to his head and clean and rub this little one for 4 mins I thought I was going to loose this little one, managed to get him dry and warm and breathing. Then at 8.03 am panting and pushing started and out came half a puppy no green gunk this time thank god, but no sac either and it wasn't moving at all, so once again I gently pulled with each contraction and out she popped at 8.11, rubbed and got it breathing and placed it with mum, Both puppies are exactly the same colour the only difference is the size, the little boy is smaller and the little girl have a little bit more pink on one back paw. Haven't weighed them yet, little girl have latched on but little boy is taking longer to get there, all he wants at the moment is to cuddle into mums groin, he will get there soon enough so will keep an eye on him.


Woohooo, congratulations Those babies are lucky you knew what you were doing. A novice breeder may have lost them!

One of my little boys is not as keen on feeding as the other two pups (who have gained a tiny bit of weight already and only hours old). I've checked though and he is feeding effectively. I think he just gets tired though and falls asleep, snuggled up to his Mum, bless him. I'll keep a close eye on him but I'm not at all worried. I dare say he's still getting over the trauma of the birth (even though it was pretty much text book).

So pleased your waiting is over Welshcrazy! Just have to wait for Rebecca's pups to arrive safely now and we are all done on the D Day thread:001_smile:


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats!! Hope both pups are doing well!

I knew Id be the last! Just spoke to the oh and no pups just alot of digging mixed in with sleeping - I have a feeling she is going to keep me up all night! Today is her due day from her second tie so surely they will be here tonight?  lol 

Yeh where are the pics?? hehe x


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

rebeccajackson said:


> Just had an update from home - no puppies yet but she is still in her box shredding the paper so all good signs :thumbup1:


I reckon she's waiting for you to get home! I do hope so. Will be checking back later to see if there's news.......:smile:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations on the puppies that have been born, and good luck for those still waiting, now. I NEED PUPPY PICTURES PLEEEEEEEASE_


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> LOL, got to get my son to get them off my mobile and onto a file, then I will put up mine.


Congratulations 
Glad everything ended well and hope the little boy latches on soon and gets some of that yummy goodness in side him.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Chihuahua Angels said:


> Woohooo, congratulations Those babies are lucky you knew what you were doing. A novice breeder may have lost them!
> 
> One of my little boys is not as keen on feeding as the other two pups (who have gained a tiny bit of weight already and only hours old). I've checked though and he is feeding effectively. I think he just gets tired though and falls asleep, snuggled up to his Mum, bless him. I'll keep a close eye on him but I'm not at all worried. I dare say he's still getting over the trauma of the birth (even though it was pretty much text book).
> 
> So pleased your waiting is over Welshcrazy! Just have to wait for Rebecca's pups to arrive safely now and we are all done on the D Day thread:001_smile:


Just had to hold Teigan's leg out the way and latch him on to a back nipple, she is a guzzler and as she is paddling she is pushing him out the way, and Teigan can hear him squeaking and keeps moving around the box and licking him, he is latched on now so will be keeping an eye on him.
Hope Rebecca's comes soon. xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

rebeccajackson said:


> Congrats!! Hope both pups are doing well!
> 
> I knew Id be the last! Just spoke to the oh and no pups just alot of digging mixed in with sleeping - I have a feeling she is going to keep me up all night! Today is her due day from her second tie so surely they will be here tonight?  lol
> 
> Yeh where are the pics?? hehe x


Keeping our fingers crossed for your little ones to arrive now, xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

rebeccajackson said:


> Congrats!! Hope both pups are doing well!
> 
> I knew Id be the last! Just spoke to the oh and no pups just alot of digging mixed in with sleeping - I have a feeling she is going to keep me up all night! Today is her due day from her second tie so surely they will be here tonight?  lol
> 
> Yeh where are the pics?? hehe x


It is sounding very much like she will deliver this evening. My girl started all the digging, not eating, panting business at 9am yesterday, then kept sleeping for long periods, waking up and starting all over again. She's the longest any of mine have taken from start of "signs" to actually having the first pup. She had the first pup at about 15 mins past midnight. I'd kind of given up (thinking it was going to go on all night) and then suddenly she started pushing and out popped the start of the sac, with a puppy muzzle and it's tongue sticking out ever so slightly, awwwww. It was the cutest thing ever but I couldn't take a pic, as OH had moved the camera from my whelping table and I didn't know where it was (he's in bother:glare

Looking forward to hearing your whelping experience, sure it won't be long now


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Oi.. I have a bone to pick with everyone that's just had puppies...
> Where are the photos??? :tongue_smilie:


I took some photos but I'm a technophobe so can't get them onto the computer myself. I'll have to get one of the kids or OH to do it later for me (now I really feel like a thicko)

There's not much to see with Chis pup pics, they are so tiny so just look like little mice. Cute little mice, tho:001_smile:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tried to get some pic's done, can only get a few.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG!! PRECIOUS! PRECIOUS! PRECIOUS!!! :001_smile::001_smile: cant find my thumbs up! Gurr!!  x


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

We have a puppy! A black and White chunky girl! Ashka is sleeping and pup is suckling, soo cute! She literally waited for me to walk through the door and she had the pup!

It's been about an hour and a half since she was born, so hopefully not too much longer! Xxx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

i hope all goes well


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

rebeccajackson said:


> We have a puppy! A black and White chunky girl! Ashka is sleeping and pup is suckling, soo cute! She literally waited for me to walk through the door and she had the pup!
> 
> It's been about an hour and a half since she was born, so hopefully not too much longer! Xxx


Wow how exciting! Have you got any idea how many more are to come (we had bets here and I guessed 3; 2 boys and 1 girl, though I guessed the girl would be white like her Gran - in my profile pic - so got that wrong). Oh, it's so exciting, isn't it. I'll be checking back all evening now for more puppy news


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Oh how lovely all these pups!!! Love them! xxxx

Congrats to you all. xx


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

I know I can't beleive it's finally happening! Although now got more waiting to do! Well the vet wouldn't give me a number just confirmed she was pregnant! So we had a second scan at a mobile scanner and could see 3, she carried quite small so I reckon a max of 4! I'm exciting to see the colouring as both Ashka and the stud were wolf grey! 

I have a feeling it will be a long night as she's already kept us waiting 2 hours x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations and good luck with the rest of pups. Keep us posted


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

How many has she had now?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Oooo Thanks for the pics... adorable little faces :001_wub:

Good luck with the welping, hopefully she wont keep you waiting to much longer for the rest of the pups. :001_smile:


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Still just the one, she's panting but no sign of pushing! 

I know the time between pups really varies but when should I start worrying? X


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

rebeccajackson said:


> Still just the one, she's panting but no sign of pushing!
> 
> I know the time between pups really varies but when should I start worrying? X


I'll pm tanya and see if she can give you some advice


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't quote me but I think it's something like over half an hour between pups.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

congrats to those who have there pups and hope all goes smoothly for those in the process xxx the pics are soooo cute


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

it's been how long now since the pup was born? i think i would be on to the vet very soon if she's pushing and there is no sign of pup number two.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

I think she said that mum isn't pushing, just panting


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> I think she said that mum isn't pushing, just panting


that will teach me for drinking wine :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

I would start to be concerned if the interval was over 2.5 hours. I'd probably give the Vet a call in that case. Hopefully, you've let your Vet know that your girl is whelping, so they will be on standby, if needed.

If she's showing no signs of distress and not pushing at all, I wouldn't worry too much but I'd definitely give your Vet a call if it's over 2.5 hours, just to be on the safe side x


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

She's just started pushing again, I rang the vet to be on the safe side anyway!

Will let you know how it goes x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm hovering here for a short while


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

rebeccajackson said:


> She's just started pushing again, I rang the vet to be on the safe side anyway!
> 
> Will let you know how it goes x


That's good Should be another little pupskie soon then


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Panic over! She just popped out another girl and a boy, within seconds of each other x


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

rebeccajackson said:


> Panic over! She just popped out another girl and a boy, within seconds of each other x


Yayyyyy...... Can you feel any more "bumps" in the tummy?

What a clever girl; two girls and a boy


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Clever Mummy!!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

OH lovely! Can I have a girl one please?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow - she is a clver mummy, what a pro!


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks guys I'm so proud  she's having a nap and the pups are all suckling 

I had a feel but can't feel anything obvious and the scan showed 3 pups but I'm not taking any chances!

Glad all went well for everyone and their doggies  xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

rebeccajackson said:


> Thanks guys I'm so proud  she's having a nap and the pups are all suckling
> 
> I had a feel but can't feel anything obvious and the scan showed 3 pups but I'm not taking any chances!
> 
> Glad all went well for everyone and their doggies  xx


Yes, I am always on my guard until I take the girls to the Vet for Oxytocin and Vet Check. Once he has confirmed that there's no little wigglers hiding, then I put all my whelping gadgets away.

I would say that now you can get a good night's sleep but you won't. You'll be looking in that whelping box every five minutes!

Well done, new Mummy and new Granny


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't beleive it another girl! 

That's 3 girls and a boy! X


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

wow congratulations


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh what a lovely surprise! I wonder if there are any more surprises hiding away:001_smile: You must be soooooooo happy:001_smile: x


----------



## bigpup (Mar 14, 2011)

Well done to all of you! I've just joined the forum and was looking through the posts about twenty minutes ago and this one caught my eye....and I read it from start to finish...

...bloody hell it was better and more gripping than watching the television...especially rebecca's drama at the end...phew...I'm off for a cup a tea!

Congrats to you all!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

rebeccajackson said:


> I don't beleive it another girl!
> 
> That's 3 girls and a boy! X


Good morning, just signed on and saw this,,,,congratulations on all puppies, now you can relax  Isnt it lovely all of us having our babies all within a day of each others. we will have to update pics in a week on here. xxxxx


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeh it was nice that we went through it together and had the support  

I will get some pics up later of the pups and yeh we will have to keep updating with pics! X


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Congratulations to all the new mummies and grandparents on here. I have followed this thread with interest and great excitement - loved it. 

You really are all troopers and I can't imagine how you all keep your cool. When Kali had her pups I was in tears almost constantly, 13 hours and 8 pups later everything was fine but I was sooo scared. Wasn't a planned litter though and not something I ever wanted to be involved in tbh, so I suppose that didn't help - just wish i'd been a member of pf as it was just me and my three daughters, none of us had any experience other than reading a book and I only had a couple of weeks to prepare.

They did manage to keep me sane but I started smoking again that day - never do it again, far too much of a wuss!

Well done all of you!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

(SHOUTING) WELL DONE TO ALL YOU HUMAN MUMMY'S, DOGGIE MUMMYS, and all the BRAND NEW LITTLE FURY ANGELS !! joining this world! WHOOP!! WHOOP!! xx


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Angie2011 said:


> (SHOUTING) WELL DONE TO ALL YOU HUMAN MUMMY'S, DOGGIE MUMMYS, and all the BRAND NEW LITTLE FURY ANGELS !! joining this world! WHOOP!! WHOOP!! xx


Thanks 

We have got our vet check this afternoon so hopefully all will go well!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

rebeccajackson said:


> Thanks
> 
> We have got our vet check this afternoon so hopefully all will go well!


Hope it all goes well. Our surgery phoned me back go say there were busy in the waiting room, so we kept Teigan and pups in the warmth of the car until they called us in, we went in the side door to make sure no one would come up and start wanting to see the pups, (not good for them, so not being horrible to the people in the waiting room). Teigan was given injection just to clear her out.


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hope it all goes well. Our surgery phoned me back go say there were busy in the waiting room, so we kept Teigan and pups in the warmth of the car until they called us in, we went in the side door to make sure no one would come up and start wanting to see the pups, (not good for them, so not being horrible to the people in the waiting room). Teigan was given injection just to clear her out.


Glad it went ok I think I will do the same and wait in the car until we are called in as our vets has a habit of running behind, Im paranoid about the pups getting cold!


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Congratulations glad all is well. Looking forward to pics!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

rebeccajackson said:


> Glad it went ok I think I will do the same and wait in the car until we are called in as our vets has a habit of running behind, Im paranoid about the pups getting cold!


Yeah, and alot of people in the vets waiting rooms don't think about germs etc and always want to see the puppies and want to pet them, I feel awful when I have to say no, but I wont let anyone touch them, I even ask people to wash their hands in our downstairs loo with anti-bacterial wash when they come to view the puppies. I wont take any chances.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Yeah, and alot of people in the vets waiting rooms don't think about germs etc and always want to see the puppies and want to pet them, I feel awful when I have to say no, but I wont let anyone touch them, I even ask people to wash their hands in our downstairs loo with anti-bacterial wash when they come to view the puppies. I wont take any chances.


I often think about that, what with having T-Bo here who hasn't had all of his jabs til tomorrow. Taking shoes off i'd have thought the most important and wiping the dogs feet when they come in from the garden as foxes can spread leptospirosis in their urine and are often in the garden. I used to wash Kali's boobs with warm water too just in case she had anything on them when she came back in. I was more worried about the dogs bringing something in, or people on their shoes as I don't know of any diseases people can spread to dogs, well apart from ring worm that is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

My Vet gave me the last appointment yesterday morning, so when I got there, nobody was there, except him and the Nurse.

I think it's lovely how so many people have wished us furbaby Grannies well. There is so much bad feeling and nastiness to breeders on some forums (sometimes deserved but many times not). I am glad I found PF and I am so happy to share my puppy experience with everybody here

My girl is not eating much today (little minx) but will lap away at her meat if I put some water from the kettle in it and make a thick gravy, so she's getting something.

I've just been to Tescos and got her some probiotic goat yoghurt and goats milk (which my lot love when feeding pups - I dilute it down with water and they drink bowls of the stuff).

The pups have all put on a bit of weight (the girl has put on half an ounce and the boys are not far behind - not bad weight gain when you consider that they were 3 and 4 ounces born).

Mum is being a fantastic Mum, very attentive. I don't hear a peep from the puppies at all whilst their Mummy is in there but, boy, are they vocal when she goes out to toilet. I think it's doggy speak for "I WANT MY MUMMY" lol.

Anyway, will update later and will get some pics up (keep forgetting to get someone to put them on the comp for me). 

Glad that all is going well for my breeding buddies on here! It's made this whelping even more special to have gone through it with the support of you lovely people


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree! I felt like I had loads of support, even if it was just electronic! 

The vet was very pleased with the mum and pups, he said the pups were fatties hehe

Ashka has been amazing especially as it was her first litter! I wouldn't have a clue if it was me having a baby lol x


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Glad all went well Rebecca! I bet the puppies are so gorgeous. Mine are not little fatties just yet. Chi pups tend to chunk up in a few weeks. One of my little boys is a bit skinny but he's gaining weight; he'll probably end up the biggest as an adult. It seems to go like that often with Chis x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwww... well done to all human and poochie mammies :thumbup:

Don't worry about being last rebecca, I still have Coco here fit to pop although not due til Mon/Tues


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is a pic of the pups at 1 day old:









And here is one of my fav pics so far:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

rebeccajackson said:


> Here is a pic of the pups at 1 day old:
> 
> View attachment 61315
> 
> ...


Aww they are so cute,  love them.xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

rebeccajackson said:


> Here is a pic of the pups at 1 day old:
> 
> View attachment 61315
> 
> ...


Awww, they are just GORGEOUS!!!! Bless them!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, pics at last of the babies:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Gorgeous piccys of all the pups!! 
Really broody for a pup now!! hehe!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Chihuahua Angels said:


> Okay, pics at last of the babies:


Wow your bitch looks exactly like my Teigan, how cool is that. Love your puppies and love the colours too.


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Aww they are adorable you should be very proud! They are so tiny  xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

How is everyone with their little puppies, how they doing...........my little girl have tan coloured cheeks now lolol.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Wow your bitch looks exactly like my Teigan, how cool is that. Love your puppies and love the colours too.


I had to put this pic up of my Teigan and her puppies so you can see just how alike your dog and mine is, its like looking at twins. lolol


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Mine are doing well, had their dew claws removed today and turns out one of the girls has an extra toe on both back paws bless her! 

They have personalities already! The grey girl is the biggest and a right little piggy, the little boy is a whinger and always stays close to mum! And the two black girls stick together and cuddle lots hehe

how are your pups? X


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey fellow Grandmas

Your girl and mine are very similar, Welshcrazy!

My three little Chicklets are doing brilliantly! The little girl is a proper little podge. She's gaining weight like a goodun' bless her.

Even the "skinny" tiny boy has plumped up, so I'm really happy!

Their Mummy is eating really well again and is just the best Mummy! It's amazing that this is her first litter. It's like she's been here before. Normally my girls want me in the room with them but she's not fussed at all. She just wants the babies cuddled round her and she just licks and tends them constantly between sleeping.

The babies coats are going lighter. The last litter that were this colour (the Mum was related to my current litter's Mum) went a cream/sable colour. Very pretty!

I am glad all your babies are doing so well. We are all going to have a much more peaceful weekend. Last weekend was a nightmare. I was on edge and watching for signs, like a hawk

Kisses to all the puppies......


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

Awwww, bless them!! So gorgeous!

How are they doing weight-wise? My podglet girl has just 1 ounce to double her birth weight and she's not a week old until early hours of Tuesday morning!

XxX


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Chihuahua Angels said:


> Awwww, bless them!! So gorgeous!
> 
> How are they doing weight-wise? My podglet girl has just 1 ounce to double her birth weight and she's not a week old until early hours of Tuesday morning!
> 
> XxX


I am going to weigh them later on, but I can see they have put on weight. She is still bigger than him but I think he is catching up slowly. He can certainly move around quickly.


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Aww cute! I can't beleive my pups are nearly a week old and how much I'm getting used to the sleep deprivation lol


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

It doesn't get any better mine are 6 weeks tomorrow they are now only been fed by mum last thing at night and have just started to sleep all through the night.


----------



## rebeccajackson (Jan 8, 2011)

Aww but all worth it  x


----------

